
Leap Motion Controller is a great toy, but not yet the future of interaction - chaostheory
http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/22/4544706/leap-motion-controller-toy-not-future-of-interaction
======
jamesbritt
I've had one for about six months now, and while I was excited at first the
novelty wore off.

While it's fun for assorted abstract interaction (manipulating graphics or
playing music) it falls short as a replacement for using the mouse or keyboard
for actual work.

One big hindrance for me is that I tend to work off a laptop, and finding a
suitable place to rest the Leap is not always easy.

I tried mounting it to a stick and attaching it to the back of my laptop
screen. Seems my head gave it trouble. :)

I have to retry some experiments with the current firmware, and when my
production model arrives (possibly today) see if it behaves any better. I've
managed to drop my dev unit a few times and there are some scratches on the
screen that might be reducing effectiveness.

------
ScottWhigham
Mine theoretically ships today so I'm looking forward to seeing this first-
hand. At $80 it was worth (a) supporting the innovation, and (b) having a new
play toy.

